# Playground terror and a silly goose



## Ribber (May 15, 2007)

Not only are these snapshots "more fun than serious", but they also "just didn't go right!". This is the perfect home for 'em.

My girlfriend, pretending she's 7 years old again, then realizing partway down that she isn't. She can still scream like one though!








And then there's this guy...
I'm not sure what he was up to, but he was doing it all over the pond! You'd think he was sneaking up on something, but there was never anything in the direction he was swimming. Could be he's just one of those 'Crazy Canucks'


----------



## koda-46 (Jun 10, 2007)

lol...... silly goose


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jun 10, 2007)

But she's still FUN like a 7 year old!  That's the important part. 

And yes that is one sillly goose.  That picture belongs in a calendar or soemthing.


----------



## Miss V (Jun 11, 2007)

Super cute picture of your girlfriend  she looks like a lot of fun!


and the goose looks like he's trying to be a shark?


----------

